

[Survey] Transforming Technology Education: Help Codealong - d_p
https://startupweekend.wufoo.com/forms/codealong-survey/

======
d_p
Howdy folks! This is for my Startup Weekend project, Codealong
<http://codealong.org/>.

We want to help connect innovative educators with developers who want to
volunteer their time and expertise.

I'm busy hacking all night, but I'd love it if you could help me validate some
of our ideas so far by filling out the survey. I can try to check back here
every once in a while to answer questions.

